# Some questions about Ballito/Umhlanga



## MattG1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey all, I've been offered a job in umhlanga and I'm carefully weighing up what to do.

I'm from the UK, 37 years old and single (so I'd be moving on my own) and one of the biggest concerns in moving over there is feeling isolated. 

I'm thinking of moving to either Ballito or Umhlanga. Is there much of an expat community there? How easy is it to make friends? 

And is there much of a nightlife for people in these areas that feels safe? I have heard conflicting stories about this so it would be great to hear from people that have moved there.

Finally I would need to buy or hire a car and need to understand my options. Is it possible to hire one if you don't have any credit history in the country or will I need enough cash to buy one outright? Any idea of cost would be greatly appreciated too.

Thanks in advance, your help is much appreciated

Matt


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

MattG1 said:


> Hey all, I've been offered a job in umhlanga and I'm carefully weighing up what to do.
> 
> I'm from the UK, 37 years old and single (so I'd be moving on my own) and one of the biggest concerns in moving over there is feeling isolated.
> 
> ...


_Is there much of an expat community there? _
Yes. Not as big as Johannesburg or Cape Town but definitely.

_How easy is it to make friends? _
This will depend on the you I guess. Do you generally find it easy to make friends?

_And is there much of a nightlife for people in these areas that feels safe?_
Yes. Durban nightlife is definitely up there. As for safety, I'd say it's not a jungle. It's as safe as you would expect. You won't be randomly attacked at the bar while ordering a martini. You obviously wouldn't walk around on foot at night or be visiting the dodgier areas so you'll be fine. 

_Is it possible to hire one if you don't have any credit history in the country or will I need enough cash to buy one outright?_
I would say get a cheaper car for cash. Even if you do manage to get access to access to credit, your interest rates would be very high.


----------



## MattG1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Terry, 

I have never had a problem making new friends, but I guess it's a bit different when you are moving to a new country. I have heard good things about the InterNations forum, so that's always an option.

You mentioned it is best not to walk around on foot at night - is this just something to avoid in general? For instance if you have been to a bar or for a meal in Umhlanga village and you live 10 mins walk away, would you need to order a taxi or is it just a case of making sure you aren't walking into secluded areas?

Thanks for the tip on car costs. I've heard that interest rates are high, especially for expats. i'll probably do as you recommended. Will I need a car to get around right away or would it be feasible to use a taxi in the short term? My work place is only about 5 minutes drive from where i'll be staying.

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

MattG1 said:


> Hey all, I've been offered a job in umhlanga and I'm carefully weighing up what to do.
> 
> I'm from the UK, 37 years old and single (so I'd be moving on my own) and one of the biggest concerns in moving over there is feeling isolated.
> 
> ...





MattG1 said:


> Thanks Terry,
> 
> I have never had a problem making new friends, but I guess it's a bit different when you are moving to a new country. I have heard good things about the InterNations forum, so that's always an option.
> 
> ...


_You mentioned it is best not to walk around on foot at night - is this just something to avoid in general?_

I think it would be best to stay in the area while before assessing the situation, Umhlanga is a generally quiet area which could be a good or bad thing. Quiet streets tend attract muggers. I would say if you're going out at night use an Uber to be safe. 

You can use Uber to get around at night in the meantime and during the day you can get a minubus taxi (much cheaper) until you get a car.


----------

